# Well...



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You'll have that on these big jobs.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Have what????? What _jobs _do you speak of???


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Big wells?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Cindi's thread went poof.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Bet it was your love for glazed balls Vicker.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

You guys just keep pushing the envelope...lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was thinking it was the tangerine remark. Fruit envy.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Must have got really weird fast...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I am sooo embarrassed ... I rarely, if ever, get in trouble ... and bam!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You guys just keep pushing the envelope...lol


But, like I've said before, no matter how much we push on the envelope .... it is still gonna be stationery.

:ugh:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You're a very bad girl.  you're cute when you blush though.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep, the classic immovable object.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

glazed said:


> I am sooo embarrassed ... I rarely, if ever, get in trouble ... and bam!


You should be ! I was even embarrassed


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

And cindilu's joy has vanished ... poof! ... into thin air.

I'm so sorry.

For real.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

vicker said:


> You're a very bad girl.  you're cute when you blush though.




Goodness Gracious ...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's the least we could have done. I'm sure she appreciates the gesture.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You should be ! I was even embarrassed


Yea, right!eep:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I was, if you check, I left that thread...oh you cant..rofl


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well? well, ive got one here, but neighbor filled it with diret 50ft from the top before I used it. The place im looking at now has 2 and I see water in both of them, and its around 5 miles or less from a flood plain so water oughta be close to the surface.

Cours, that wasnt what you wanted to talk bout lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

I gather cindilu self-immolated. it's on googlenews


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I didn't catch the play on words. I was totally innocent. :I


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I really don't understand though ... I have seen much worse innuendo on here ... and, besides, everyone KNOWS of my love for glazed donuts, especially donut balls ... I have over 120+ HT friends on facebook, including Mr. Horton, and they ALL witness my love for them if they pay any attention at all ... plus all of my church friends ... and I have actually POSTED that clean, relevant version of the Chef's song on my page there ... in front of children, family, church, ministers, you name it.

Those of you who are friends with me on Facebook know I am loving and positive and very spiritual ... this slap really is a slap in the face.

:donut:


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

zong said:


> I gather cindilu self-immolated. it's on googlenews


Well yes, I see your point, it was getting kind of hot...


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Those of you who are friends with me on Facebook know I am loving and positive and very spiritual ... this slap really is a slap in the face.
> 
> :donut:


Relax, I'm sure it was the M&M's...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Whoah, I think the jenkem is kicking in. Or is it the jenkem?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

See, if someone would have just posted the Video I suggested, none of this would have happened..lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am just happy that nobody can blame this on me!!!!!!! I was a good girl.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

OK, what is the song that Cindi's man is humming night & day...........? Clue: It involves an apple.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am just happy that nobody can blame this on me!!!!!!! I was a good girl.


This time.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I was in the middle of reading the thread and tried to switch to page 2 and it was gone. Page 1 wasnt bad so page two must have went to hell in a handbasket pretty fast :stars:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> OK, what is the song that Cindi's man is humming night & day...........? Clue: It involves an apple.



I wish I was an apple A-hangin' on a tree,
And every time my Cindy passed, She'd take a bite of me.
Get along home, Cindy, Cindy
Get along home, Cindy, Cindy
Get along home, Cindy, Cindy
I'll marry you someday.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

And as usual, I missed it, so don't have any idea what took place..we really need a designated thread copier person for when these unfortunate things happen


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> I wish I was an apple A-hangin' on a tree,
> And every time my Cindy passed, She'd take a bite of me.
> Get along home, Cindy, Cindy
> Get along home, Cindy, Cindy
> ...


You ask, quote, and answer yourself?..rofl


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just want her to be happy and if he is good to her and makes her happy then she has my support.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I said nothing on that thread; I'm innocent this time.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

katydidagain said:


> I said nothing on that thread; I'm innocent this time.


Neither did I.
And you said it was always Fowler and me....pffft!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You ask, quote, and answer yourself?..rofl


Cut him some slack Wolf. He's been living alone in Alaska. And besides, who doesn't have conversations with themselves?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

katydidagain said:


> I said nothing on that thread; I'm innocent this time.


Perhaps, but you wanted to.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> Neither did I.
> And you said it was always Fowler and me....pffft!!!


Oh yes you did  I was trying to see what you posted when it went poof. What in tarnation did you say?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You ask, quote, and answer yourself?..rofl



I ain't got all night to wait for an answer..............:banana:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Cut him some slack Wolf. He's been living alone in Alaska. And besides, who doesn't have conversations with themselves?


No! I can relate. I have 3 party conversations with myself.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Glazed. U say u got slapped inna the face? Well coulda been worse. Coulda been lower lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

vicker said:


> Oh yes you did  I was trying to see what you posted when it went poof. What in tarnation did you say?


Same thing I wrote on this thread...that I am happy for her if she is happy. Pretty G rated!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know. I saw the word love in there.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I would love to say something, but I don't know what to say Bill.

:donut:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Neither did I.
> And you said it was always Fowler and me....pffft!!!


Hey, I like popsicles and hot dogs pretty good and I do have a pair of Daisy Dukes or 2 along with some of those muscle T shirts but this old bat has forgotten how to hotten things up.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

katydidagain said:


> Hey, I like popsicles and hot dogs pretty good and I do have a pair of Daisy Dukes or 2 along with some of those muscle T shirts but this old bat has forgotten how to hotten things up.


I think you underestimate yourself!!!:thumb:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I would love to say something, but I don't know what to say Bill.
> 
> :donut:


I think you've said enough young lady


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Yessir.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

shrek and terri are tightening up on the policing it seems.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Wait a minute...the WHOLE thread got deleted? 

I had TWO whole people 'like' one of my comments in that threat, and now they are gone forever. How am I supposed to deal with the rejection of the Mod's killing what could have been the start of several more 'likes'?

Thanks Mods...next time kill the thread right after my 'likes' so I don't lose them. 

To build back my self confidence I may have to start a new thread: 'Who Needs a Hug?'

(Of course, this is all completely in jest, and is no way intended to raise the ire of our wonderful Mods. Please 'O' please don't terminate me from this forum, or HT :buds


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here, I gave you a like to make up for it.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I really don't understand though ... I have seen much worse innuendo on here ... and, besides, everyone KNOWS of my love for glazed donuts, especially donut balls ... I have over 120+ HT friends on facebook, including Mr. Horton, and they ALL witness my love for them if they pay any attention at all ... plus all of my church friends ... and I have actually POSTED that clean, relevant version of the Chef's song on my page there ... in front of children, family, church, ministers, you name it.
> 
> ...



I woke up to find myself infarcted, or infracted, or whatever, and I think it is hilariously hypocritical.

I think I will change my signature back. 

:donut:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

glazed said:


> I woke up to find myself infarcted, or infracted, or whatever, and I think it is hilariously hypocritical.
> 
> I think I will change my signature back.
> 
> :donut:


Yes it is. Can't nobody have no fun no more.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am buying my horse Sid, some of Uncle Jimmy's Hanging Balls and Jimmy's Licky Things..can't go wrong with Uncle Jimmy. I would get him some donut balls but don't think he should have all that sugar and besides they don't have a way to hang them up.

Glazed you ought not to have said whatever it was you said cause now we will never know how Cindilu's love life is turning out..sheesh, you might oughtn be ashamed cause I reckon it must have been pretty bad to get the thread deleted..

Everyone needs to pitch in and get you some donut balls..full mouths can't speak..or we can save money and send you a couple of Uncle Jimmy's Hanging Balls. They last a long, long time.

Hangin Balls | Uncle Jimmy's Brand Products


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Thank you so much for making me smile, sidepasser!

And, Wolf, I am having fun ... I used a derivative of the word "hilarious" didn't I? That definitely cheers-out-loud a joyful connotation.

It's all Good, ALL good... lol

:donut:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I will be in touch with the proper donut authorities


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

they dont get it here at times...some of us do the best we can...lol...

[youtube]5f5hCdyGEYM[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

they just want us to uniform like in the army....lol

[youtube]V4Gmd7vO4Zg[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Earnest T. Bass or right up there with the 3 Stooges in my book


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck the way its goin, Maybe by the time she gets back shell be wedded and , well, whuyt comes after that?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I really don't understand though ... I have seen much worse innuendo on here ... and, besides, everyone KNOWS of my love for glazed donuts, especially donut balls ... I have over 120+ HT friends on facebook, including Mr. Holton, and they ALL witness my love for them if they pay any attention at all ... plus all of my church friends ... and I have actually POSTED that clean, relevant version of the Chef's song on my page there ... in front of children, family, church, ministers, you name it.
> 
> ...


I tried to edit this, but it wouldn't allow me to.

I had wanted to correct the mis-spelling of a nice man's name ... it is corrected within the quote.

:donut:


----------

